# Viceroy lathes



## Turnr77 (29 Oct 2010)

Are Viceroy bowl turning lathes any good? I assume from about the 60's by their appearance


----------



## Turnr77 (29 Oct 2010)

As herehttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Viceroy-Bowl-...UK_Crafts_Other_Crafts_EH&hash=item4aa5d425b3


----------



## Turn It In (29 Oct 2010)

Hi Turnr77, 
I have a Viceroy bowl turner and I think they are very well made and definitely good value for money. I paid just under £200 for mine and then had to convert it with an inverter to run the 3 phase motor on single phase which makes the lathe very effective. But as the speed range is good with five belt positions the machine is very versatile and will turn a fair size bowl. 
At that price it a good buy with the benefit of the well made tail stock the lathe can be used to turn short spindle projects as well and also be useful for reversing finished bowls for mounting removal. 
Go for it and enjoy. 
Regards, 
Ian


----------



## George Foweraker (30 Oct 2010)

A super lathe.
The only thing is they have their own spindle thread.

Regards George


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2010)

Some old Info. HERE at denforddata.com

Looks like Spindle threads are.

Front: 8 X 1-1/2" RH
Rear: 9 X 1-1/4" LH.


----------



## Dust Busker (31 Oct 2010)

I have one of these lathes, the TD6, (and a spare one for parts) if anybody needs to know about them. Great lathe, and it is possible to get chucks to fit. Sorby do an adaptor which allows the use of the Patriot and Nova range of chucks, Vicmarc do an adaptor for the VM120 chuck, and Peter child has a 1 1/2" x 8 body for the masterchuck. Faceplates can be bought from Chronos and other suppliers.

I have not been able to source chuck adaptors for the outboard spindle (1 1/4" x 9) but I use it with a faceplate as a sander.

The TD6 will turn a 20" bowl, and with the tailstock removed the access to the work is superb. 

Jim


----------



## dickm (31 Oct 2010)

If you ask your local model engineering club, it's possible that one of their members would turn you an adaptor for the odd outboard thread to whatever chuck you choose. It's a fiddly job (I messed up 3 attempts before getting it right for my Mystro!), but within the capability of most ME enthusiasts. 
Happy to provide tips on how (and how NOT!) to do it!


----------



## Turnr77 (1 Nov 2010)

Thanks all, hadn't come across them before


----------



## Fronster (1 Dec 2020)

Dust Busker said:


> I have one of these lathes, the TD6, (and a spare one for parts) if anybody needs to know about them. Great lathe, and it is possible to get chucks to fit. Sorby do an adaptor which allows the use of the Patriot and Nova range of chucks, Vicmarc do an adaptor for the VM120 chuck, and Peter child has a 1 1/2" x 8 body for the masterchuck. Faceplates can be bought from Chronos and other suppliers.
> 
> I have not been able to source chuck adaptors for the outboard spindle (1 1/4" x 9) but I use it with a faceplate as a sander.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fronster (1 Dec 2020)

Dust Busker said:


> I have one of these lathes, the TD6, (and a spare one for parts) if anybody needs to know about them. Great lathe, and it is possible to get chucks to fit. Sorby do an adaptor which allows the use of the Patriot and Nova range of chucks, Vicmarc do an adaptor for the VM120 chuck, and Peter child has a 1 1/2" x 8 body for the masterchuck. Faceplates can be bought from Chronos and other suppliers.
> 
> I have not been able to source chuck adaptors for the outboard spindle (1 1/4" x 9) but I use it with a faceplate as a sander.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reginald (28 Feb 2021)

I have a tds6 I was able to buy a evolution sk114 chuck from Axminster tools with 1.5"X 8 thread cut took about 2 weeks and cost slightly more but was well worth it.


----------

